# Chicago Haunt Builders - January Build Video



## Slanks

A couple weeks ago, a group of Chicago area haunters, Chicago Haunt Builders, got together to build us some one-armed grave grabbers. One of us miscreants actually has skills and put together this video!


----------



## Wildcat

Cool video and grabber.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

LOL I saw the Donuts and ale we know what mad that build run.


----------



## niblique71

Great Video!! Looks like you all had a blast


----------

